# Ears always flipped back?



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, Lany's ears are always flipped back? Why? I don't know. Any ideas? I spend most of the day fixing them. :shocked: I've been doing a research and these are my conclusions:
a)they're from playing around, upside down with Levy
b)she's so tiny and so down on the floor that she's always looking up at everything (oh, now she's into watching tv, crazy girl) :smrofl: 
c) she likes to be belly side up
d) I hope it's not this one> She has some sort of problems with her ears


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I would not worry.....as the ear hair grows longer it will probably hold her ears down. Our friend has a Yorkie/Malt and she always flips her ears back when she is playing.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That can happen in puppy play and she's very young yet. The ears will calm down after teething and the ear fringe grows out.


----------



## Jeanie24 (Mar 22, 2021)

Levy & Lany's Mom said:


> Ok, Lany's ears are always flipped back? Why? I don't know. Any ideas? I spend most of the day fixing them. :shocked: I've been doing a research and these are my conclusions:
> a)they're from playing around, upside down with Levy
> b)she's so tiny and so down on the floor that she's always looking up at everything (oh, now she's into watching tv, crazy girl) :smrofl:
> c) she likes to be belly side up
> d) I hope it's not this one> She has some sort of problems with her ears


My Star is 8 months and her ears do the same but I’m not concerned. I had a Maltese before, lived to 17 and she did the same when she was a pup. Mine LOVES TV also. Prefers watching horses and dogs and talks to them!


----------

